# Hen Fight



## Sheepshape (Feb 10, 2019)

Thought I'd post on this as I have never witnessed (and broken up!) a full-on hen fight. Ok, there's a pecking order and the dominant ones give a 'side swipe' at the less dominant, and also at any juvenile rooster who tries to get too 'friendly'. But I have never seen adult hens of approximately equal status and of the same size and age having a real 'set to'.

So I don't know what started the fight, but came in to two adult Gold Brahma hens (usually the most placid of birds) squawking, jumping in the air and onto each other's back, and jabbing with their non-existent spurs. Feathers and dust flying everywhere. The other birds, hens and roosters, were in a loose ring around them. 

Now, maybe they were sorting out 'Head Honchess', but it was nasty, so I, without a second thought, pulled them apart and sent them off in different directions. Both were met with amorous roosters, clearly stimulated by the 'hen-on-hen' action. Both roosters got the same petulant peck and screech.

I'd love to know what it was all about.....


----------



## Rammy (Feb 10, 2019)

I had that happen when I first got chickens and had no rooster.  When I did get a rooster, the head mistress had an all out with him but quickly got knocked down and looking very embarrassed.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 10, 2019)

You tell of an event in such detail that it makes it easy to see the action.


----------



## Rammy (Feb 10, 2019)

Does anyone hear the music from West Side Story when reading about the fight? Not making light of it at all. Just my mind does weird things sometimes.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 10, 2019)

Ya' got some cranky girls there!


----------

